# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  البرنامج التدريبي ( سبتمبر - أكتوبر) 2018 في دبي

## هبة على

البرنامج التدريبي ( سبتمبر - أكتوبر) 2018 في دبي
للتسجيل :
https://goo.gl/iUbQfL

----------

